# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en el castillo de San Julián.

## perdiguera

Vamos con la flora

Creo que es la flor de la uña de gato _Carpobrotus edulis_





Como se puede apreciar había bastantes para elegir.





Esta especie de guisantes, mucho más pequeños, no sé que planta es, pero también había muchos por la zona.





La soledad de esta planta también es digna de ver.

----------


## eldelassetas

El guisante puede ser una aliaga (posiblemente del genero Calluna o afín), pero es dificil ver si no estás muy acostumbrado a verla.

----------


## Los terrines

Y la planta de la última foto podría ser una ceborrancha, como las que puse en el hilo de "Ceborranchas y candilillos":





Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

----------

